# So sad......



## Talkenlate04

My P. Metallica male matured today......... but he seems to have suffered a wet molt. In this picture he is alive believe it or not. But I will be putting him in the freezer here in a bit because there is no way he is recovering from this mess.  This sucks, I really hate it when things die in my collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miss Bianca

*wet molt?*

oh my!! I've never seen OR heard of this before.. I am so sorry.. how does this happen and how can it be avoided if at all... wow... really I am so sorry..


----------



## WARPIG

That def sux. I am currently waiting on a male to mature and I would be royally bummed if that happened.

Sorry for the loss of a sweet T.

PIG-


----------



## Zoltan

I'm sorry Ryan. He looks really bad, like he was fried. It always sucks to lose one of our little friends.


----------



## Talkenlate04

RIP little buddy. 
He's in the freezer now.


----------



## crpy

Gee wiz, sorry


----------



## Sr. Chencho

*Que Lastima;*

Sorry about your loss, Ryan. I bet he was a looker before his molt. Once I saw the picture, he reminded me of the first transformation attempt of the movie, "The Fly".
Poor thing, he looks in pain. He's in a relaxed place now, Arachnoheaven. 

Fredster
Lean, not as mean
Still, US Marine!


----------



## Anastasia

Oh NOOO!!!! that is so heartbreaking   
Am so sorry Ryan


----------



## equuskat

I've heard of a "wet molt" but had no idea how devastating it could be.  He looks so miserable there, poor guy.    Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## von_z

Ouch! It hurts just looking at that.  Sorry Ryan.


----------



## SoupyC

Thats exactly what my A. versicolor looked like when he kicked off. What is that? I've never heard the term 'wet molt'.


----------



## jeff1962

I am very sorry to hear that.   I know you lost that big pokie also.   What a rough week.


----------



## †-MarK-†

Ouch..  The same thing happend to me with my P.irminia .


----------



## Rick McJimsey

so sorry about that, i lost my little p.ornata to something similar
he left a pretty molt btw.
on a lighter note, the b.smithi i got from you molted AGAIN today


----------



## Moltar

Yikes. Man, that is sad. It's painful to even look at. Was there anything unusual at all leading up to the molt behavioral or otherwise?


----------



## verry_sweet

Poor little guy my condolences Ryan  

Looks to me like his abdomen wasn’t quite ready for a molt. It looks paper thin. Is that what a wet molt is? When they molt before the new exo is ready and they spring a leak?


----------



## Stamper

I'm so so sorry. Poor little guy. Thats so sad.


----------



## sylverbullit

sorry for your loss! That royaly sucks! 

So. . . . what is a wet molt? and what causes it?


----------



## fang333999

damn man that really sucks. really sorry to see that


----------



## johnharper

Is a wet molt a problem with the tarantula or is it more of an issue with the humidity being too high? Sorry for your loss Ryan

John


----------



## hardlucktattoo

Oh man thats sooo sad It looks painful Im sorry for your loss I cant imagine how i would react if that happened I would have made the same decision to put him in the freezer


----------



## Warren Bautista

i AM SO SORRY for your t. that sucks.


----------



## betuana

*So Sorry!*

Thats really sad. So sorry for your loss, Ryan.


----------



## Vanisher

:





Talkenlate04 said:


> RIP little buddy.
> He's in the freezer now.


It really sucks Bryan! It is a shame to loose a tarantula. Especially a metallica. I have never heard the espression "wet moult" What is that? /Johan


----------



## penny'smom

Oh Ryan, I am so sorry!!  How sad.


----------



## unitard311

So can anyone tell us what a wet molt is yet??


Condolences Ryan, hang in there.


----------



## crpy

well , I believe its when a molt has to much moister and its like the spider is trying to break out of a rubber band and they just get exhausted.


----------



## xhexdx

So with a simple search:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=933187#post933187

For the most part, wet molts are rare and not documented very well because of this reason, not to mention there really isn't a lot of information relating to the cause of wet molts to begin with.

It doesn't appear any of the individuals who suffer wet molts to this degree survive.

Ryan, that's really sad and I'm sorry you had to go through that.   Sorry for your little P. metallica as well, although now he is much better off.


----------



## WARPIG

Talken, how big was the pokie when he matured?

PIG-


----------



## Talkenlate04

He might have been 5" He was a bit of a runt.


----------



## jeff1962

xhexdx said:


> So with a simple search:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=933187#post933187
> 
> For the most part, wet molts are rare and not documented very well because of this reason, not to mention there really isn't a lot of information relating to the cause of wet molts to begin with.
> 
> It doesn't appear any of the individuals who suffer wet molts to this degree survive.
> 
> Ryan, that's really sad and I'm sorry you had to go through that.   Sorry for your little P. metallica as well, although now he is much better off.


 Thats an interesting thread you found by doing a search, but it still leaves more questions than answers unfortunantly.

  But as you said there is not alot of info out there on this, and I am sure, as with alot of things in regards to T.s just not enough research done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

